# BUCK BRAND SODA WATER BOTTLE,  PROPERTY OF COCA-COLA



## pickensbob (Jan 25, 2014)

HAVE BOTTLE  SAYS  BUCK BRAND SODA WATER,  PROPERTY OF COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS, MIN. CONTENT 6 1/2 OZS. BOTTOM HAS LETTERS CC,  30 E.  HELP WITH ANY INFORMATION WILL POST PIC LATER THANXS BOB


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Jan 25, 2014)

love those bottles.  is it embossed?  I think the one you have is 1930.  don't know much about them other than they were bottled by coca cola (that's what the CC means).  I'm from San Antonio and I find a lot of them but they're usually always broken...


----------



## pickensbob (Jan 25, 2014)

hi rob, yes it is embossed,  i have it on ebay, if u want to see pics of it  for $9.99 if ur interested send me a pm. give u a good deal  bob


----------

